# Cops kill Jamaican who struck pastor with machete



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

KINGSTON, Jamaica -- Police in Jamaica say they shot and killed a man who attacked a pastor with a machete in the middle of a morning service. 
Authorities say 43-year-old Ricardo Taylor slashed the ear of a Brazilian pastor before fleeing. He was later arrested and taken to a nearby precinct. 
Police say that Taylor then tried to attack an officer with a knife and was shot. Authorities said in a statement Saturday that they took Taylor to a hospital, where he died. 
Police said Pastor Alex Silva told them he had seen the man during previous services but did not know him. 
The incident occurred Friday at Kingston's Universal Church of the Kingdom of God. No one else was injured during the attack.

http://www3.whdh.com/news/articles/world/BO91940/


----------

